# The Transporter Movie Question



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Does anyone else besides myself think that Jason Statham could make a very cool James Bond someday? I'm sure he would be much more likely to be cast as a bond villain (has a kind of pseudo Die Hard bad boy terrorist kinda look to him as well) then the ultimate 007, but I could really go for him taking over the reigns once Pierce Brosnan calls it quits.

I caught The Transporter yesterday (really enjoyed it a lot) and noticed how much screen presence this guy commands. Good European car chase sequences that made me think back to the ones presented in Ronin, great fighting sequences -one in oil was especially well choreographed, good humor all the way, and an exhilirating thrill ride feeling overall which made me think back to how I felt when I first saw the original Speed in a movie theater. This movie did for BMW what Minority Report did for Lexus in presenting such an amazing commercial in the midst of a movie.

I noticed a milk bottle scene in The Transporter which Luc Besson similarly used in the Professional with a very young Natalie Portman. Enjoyed the music and sense of humor all the way through this one. Even the romance part of it didn't seem extra cheesey. Much better movie then I ever would have guessed - seems like the movie studio could have done a lot better job advertising this one as a seriously good action movie which should have been a blockbuster summer release. This was a lot better then Triple X and The Sum Of All Fears by all means.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, there's always adrian paul in the wings for bond...lol


----------

